# Wait for my doctor to call or go to the hospital?



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

So, I am 43. I had a period in July of 2011, again in April 2012 and on June 8th of this year I started spotting. I am still spotting and today I passed a few clots.....sorry for the tmi. Last year a biopsy was done on my uterus and was clear.

I am having some major cramping, my lower back is killing me and pain is radiating down my right leg. The pain isn't unbearable but, it is making me extremely uncomfortable. I called my gyno earlier today but, she wasn't in today. I am supposed to get a call back tomorrow. 

I am kind of freaking out but, some friends have said this is normal. I'm not sure, I thought I was going through menopause but, now I am not sure.

Thoughts?


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Go to the emergency room.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Probably nothing, but I would go get checked out. As my wife has aged her peiords got like this. You may be beginning perimenopause. Best wishes.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Most insurances have a nurse line you can call, if not go to an urgent care center or emergency room


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

mablenc said:


> Most insurances have a nurse line you can call, if not go to an urgent care center or emergency room


Called the nurse line. She said she had no clue what was going on and to call my doctor.


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Call your doctor's office. There needs to be someone on call who can get back to you tonight. Otherwise get to an emergency room. Sitting around waiting for on- line advice is not going tobe helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Pidge, I have so missed you!
> 
> Having said that, how big are the clots? Have you taken a home pregnancy test? Do you have any history with endometriosis or other gyno issues?


I've missed you too!

The clots aren't very big. No need for a pregnancy test as Joe had a vasectomy in 2009. The only gyno issue I may have, as I haven't gotten that checked, is I think I may have uterine prolapse. I called my gyno before and told her what was going on and she said that is what it probably was and is normal. Not real keen on the thought of my uterus falling out.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Go to the ER or late night clinic.

If for no other reason than to get some pain meds.

My fear with things like this is if it gets worse at 3am. 

I hate that.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Could be cysts, could be the start of perimenopause. My periods have been awful the last 2 years, heavy, full of large clots, uncomfortable, etc. Apparently all to be expected this time of life.

However, if you feel sudden sharp pain that is unbearable, by all means get it checked out.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds like an erupted cyst on an ovary.Or possibly a uterine fibroid...those can be very dangerous if they're connected to any major veins in the uterus.
Hope you're ok Pidge!! Keep us posted please!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Any update?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cora28 (Apr 30, 2013)

I´d go straight to see my GYN or go to hospital to be seen. That kind of pain could be anything but sounds like it could be endometriosis as I suffer similar symptoms. Please don´t wait and go and see a professional asap!

P.S. When did your mother start the menopause? I ask as they say that gives you a good indicator of when you´ll start and what symptoms, if any, you´re likely to have.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Any update on what happened? 

Hope all is well.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't end up going to the ER. I have an appointment today with my gyno at 3pm. I am getting an ultrasound and then following up with her afterwards. Still bleeding though, the past few days I am having a full fledged period. 18 frigging days now!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cora28 said:


> I´d go straight to see my GYN or go to hospital to be seen. That kind of pain could be anything but sounds like it could be endometriosis as I suffer similar symptoms. Please don´t wait and go and see a professional asap!
> 
> P.S. When did your mother start the menopause? I ask as they say that gives you a good indicator of when you´ll start and what symptoms, if any, you´re likely to have.


My mother started in her fifties.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

google estrogen dominance


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

My cycle lasted 3 weeks! 6/8-6/29 On 7/15 I started again and it lasted only a week. Thank goodness!

My gyno found a cyst on my left ovary. I have another appt on 8/5 to see if it has changed in size. She is talking about maybe doing a hysterectomy. All my bloodwork came back normal btw. So.....I am not menopausal. WTF? Anyway, she is worried about doing the surgery because I would be lying at an angle and she doesn't know if that is feasible since I had the craniotomy last year.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you're still having problems, Pidge, but a full hysterectomy for a _benign cyst_ (you say all your blood work is normal) on one ovary sounds a bit extreme to me, particularly as these sort of cysts are usually removed with keyhole surgery... I would certainly explore every other avenue before proceeding on that path, particularly as you're not yet menopausal.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

If cyst is just a cyst & not a tumor... then I agree, hysterectomy seems a bit overboard.

To me, that would be like having a wart on your pinky finger & having the whole finger removed... or even having hand removed. 

But then again... If you're talking that it comes back as cancerous.. well, they do sometimes remove a whole breast & underarm lymph's if just one cancerous lump found. (but rare)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey lady 

Sorry you are going through this  It's rough and I can relate.

Things that have helped my issues such as yours is cutting out all soy products and wheat. Sounds crazy but it works.

Hope you get some relief  Our bodies are so crazy sometimes. I wish there was a window to peek inside.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, saw the doc again today. The cyst on my left ovary has tripled in size. 

We decided to do a partial hysterectomy. She is going to take out my left ovary and do a uterine ablation. 

Pisses me off that I had no period for 14 months and now, I am having one every 2 weeks. I started again yesterday after just finishing one on July 22nd.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Well, saw the doc again today. The cyst on my left ovary has tripled in size.
> 
> We decided to do a partial hysterectomy. She is going to take out my left ovary and do a uterine ablation.
> 
> Pisses me off that I had no period for 14 months and now, I am having one every 2 weeks. I started again yesterday after just finishing one on July 22nd.


Good luck with the surgery,Pidge.The ablation is a piece of cake and if she's doing the ovary removal via laparoscope,you'll only have the tiniest of scars and will heal quickly.
Feels like sore abs mostly.

You'll probably have some intermittent spotting after the ablation but no more real periods so YAY!!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

pidge70 said:


> Well, saw the doc again today. The cyst on my left ovary has tripled in size.
> 
> We decided to do a partial hysterectomy. She is going to take out my left ovary and do a uterine ablation.
> 
> Pisses me off that I had no period for 14 months and now, I am having one every 2 weeks. I started again yesterday after just finishing one on July 22nd.


Well that explains the pain! Good luck with the surgery, they are not as bad as they used to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Good luck with the surgery, pidge!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Pidge, I hope the surgery goes well. Make sure you recover and rest up well.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Had surgery on 9/6. All is well now. Yay!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Good to hear that you are doing well. Are you able to get back to your normal activities now?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes. I've been back to work for about a week now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Yes. I've been back to work for about a week now.


Good to hear!!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Pidge, that is great news! :yay:


How are things otherwise?


----------

